# I beam loaded on web.



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 4, 2018)

Whats the priority check in this scenario with a concentrated load from joist to a welded angle on a W shapes web. 

I checked yielding forbthe angle but im worried about the web of the I beam. Which i checked for web yielding and web crippling but i still feel im missing somethkng. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## User1 (May 5, 2018)

Unless it's a really deep and light beam it's probably not an issue, since the joist likely isn't going to take more load than what the web could take in isolated shear. Maybe look at the torsion placed on the beam with the eccentricity - especially if the right side span / trib is significantly higher than the left side. Maybe you'd want to kick it up to the joists on the left if the elevation difference is high and it spans a long way


----------



## Hindianapolis (Oct 12, 2018)

Here are my two cents worth:

1- I dont see this any different to a classical simple shear connection (plate or angle bolted to the webs of joists and girders).

2- There is a counter acting torsional moment from the joists on the left.


----------



## EBAT75 (Sep 6, 2020)

PowerStroke is right about his feeling that something was missing. What is missing is checking for minimum web thickness required for meeting weld rupture strength. After all, the load path is joist-weld-web. The devil is hiding in the middle.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Sep 8, 2020)

Beam shear strength (for the overall beam span reaction), Web yielding, crippling, connection weld strength is the order I would check this. It is a simple shear connection and based on the load, a couple of inches of 3/16" weld should do the trick but usually the vertical legs are welded both sides completely. From the detail, looks like you have a stiffener welded to the angle in which case angle yielding should not be an issue, rather the stiffener needs to be checked for shear strength.

Aside from the beam connection itself, the metal stud connection at the bottom needs to either have a deflection clip connection or deep slip track to allow the W- beam to deflect. But you might already have this in the actual detail. I have seen contractor's not provide this in the field and they had to remove entire metal studs to add these later.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Sep 8, 2020)

I just noticed the original post was pretty old. Wonder how I can delete my posts? There does not seem to be an option to do so.


----------



## User1 (Sep 8, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> I just noticed the original post was pretty old. Wonder how I can delete my posts? There does not seem to be an option to do so.


i think it's good to keep the discussions going and up! but if you really want to delete, you may have to have a moderator do that until you hit a certain post count.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Sep 8, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> i think it's good to keep the discussions going and up! but if you really want to delete, you may have to have a moderator do that until you hit a certain post count.


I wonder what that post count is??


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 8, 2020)

I can delete the posts if you want. Just let me know.

Otherwise, it's really not a big deal if it's just left alone.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Sep 8, 2020)

Okay, let's leave it then. Thanks guys!


----------

